# FINAL FANTASY XIV: Stormblood benchmark



## natr0n (Apr 28, 2017)

http://na.finalfantasyxiv.com/benchmark/download/


----------



## JL87 (Apr 28, 2017)

Just ran this! Looks pretty nice.


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 29, 2017)

IMO, the best looking and least gay FF EVER!! Very Devil May Cry. In a good way.

Couldn't get it to run @ 1080p. Would only do 1768x1000 for some reason. So I switched monitors and ran it @ 1600x1200  instead. Which is a bit closer to 1080p.

i5 3570K @ 4.9GHz + R9 280X Gaming 3GB @ 1218/1850


----------



## ViperXTR (Apr 29, 2017)

for some reason, the initial section of the bench is only using 50% gpu usage on me and around 60% cpu usage and hovering at 45-65fps then the final boss fight is doing 100+ fps with the GPU maxed out.


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## The Pack (Apr 29, 2017)

The Pack i7 6850K @ 4.4Ghz Asus Strix GTX 1070 O8G 2151Mhz / 2452 Mhz Memory


----------



## StefanM (Apr 29, 2017)

Just nuked my current laptop, so i dusted an old HTPC with legacy APU.
An average of less than 1 fps is unsurprisingly rated insufficient


----------



## alucasa (Apr 29, 2017)

Me quit this FF years ago. End game dungeon instances were ridiculous. It felt like playing Dance Dance revolution but with 5 other peoplez. One misstep, instance fails and have to start all over.


----------



## xkm1948 (Apr 30, 2017)

1440p, maximum preset


----------



## Sempron Guy (Apr 30, 2017)

the benchmark is cpu intensive


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 30, 2017)

Sempron Guy said:


> the benchmark is cpu intensive



Ryzen up to the challenge like a bo$$


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 30, 2017)

See my specs for further info


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 30, 2017)

Sempron Guy said:


> the benchmark is cpu intensive



Almost all MMOs in general are CPU intensive.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 30, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> See my specs for further info
> 
> View attachment 87298



Captain Badger rules the world again. You beat a guy with 7700k and 1080 ti.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 30, 2017)

alucasa said:


> Captain Badger rules the world again. You beat a guy with 7700k and 1080 ti.




Mine is 1080p. It looked pretty bloody good though.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 30, 2017)

Doh, didn't even realize everyone was running their fav resolution.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 30, 2017)

alucasa said:


> Doh, didn't even realize everyone was running their fav resolution.




its OK.......dont get your knickers in a twist.


----------



## natr0n (Apr 30, 2017)

Not sure how i installed and ran the previous ff bench...

3.7ghz cpu /no oc on gpu


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 30, 2017)

Got it to run @ 1080p finally.

i5 3570K @ 4.9GHz + MSI R9 280X Gaming 3GB @ 1218/1850


----------



## JL87 (Apr 30, 2017)

Ran at 1080p


----------



## Disparia (May 1, 2017)

It let me set 2560x1080 but didn't scale correctly. I see from forum posts and screenshots that the game indeed supports 2560x1080 without issue, so I assume it's just a limitation of the benchmark.

The screenshot is me saving a Extremely High screenshot at Very High settings.






Edit: Yeah, I went into the character creator portion and it automatically detected my resolution just fine.


----------



## psyko12 (May 1, 2017)

1080p with GTX970 and a R7 1700x








Spoiler


----------



## TheHunter (May 1, 2017)

here is mine @ factory OC 1418MHz, cpu 4.7Ghz.


----------



## INSTG8R (May 1, 2017)

Well it's an odd metric I have to say, forced my 144 monitor to 60Hz I could clearly see some tearing in it but whatever. Totally maxed out settings. The music gave me the feels though.


----------



## Trompochi (May 1, 2017)

All maxed.


----------



## INSTG8R (May 1, 2017)

alucasa said:


> Doh, didn't even realize everyone was running their fav resolution.


Yeah feel I should have run it at 1080 seems to be the popular res so far


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (May 1, 2017)

My CPU bottleneck, oh boy! xD (Phenom II 1100T @3.7GHz+Asus R9 Fury X Strix (fully unlocked Fiji))



1080p Maximum preset


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 1, 2017)

i added a bump of 200mhz to my CPU and had another stab at it..........it added 400pts to my score


Xeon X 5670 @4.4ghz
Gigabyte Windforce GTX 970 1485/1800







@psyko12

My old Xeon is snapping at the heels of Ryzen


----------



## psyko12 (May 2, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i added a bump of 200mhz to my CPU and had another stab at it..........it added 400pts to my score
> 
> 
> Xeon X 5670 @4.4ghz
> ...



We have the same GPU! Mine haven't oc'd it yet on 1st run..
Now I gave it a bump with 100 on core only.


----------



## TheHunter (May 2, 2017)

"Max" oc 1470mhz



screen capture toolcertificity.com


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 2, 2017)

I ran it yesterday... 

Very fine looking and works really precise in two loops.


----------



## Moofachuka (May 27, 2017)

Bah, time to change CPU soon... :/


----------



## Toothless (May 28, 2017)




----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 28, 2017)

+400 on CPU
+49 on GPU
+230 on GPU Memory
--------------------------------



+400 on CPU +200 CPU Cache
+69 on GPU
+456 on GPU Memory
--------------------------------



+600 on CPU
+61 on GPU
+407 on GPU Memory
--------------------------------



+600 on CPU
+69 on GPU
+456 on GPU Memory


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 28, 2017)

i tested my gpu to the max here xD


----------



## Toothless (May 28, 2017)

T4C Fantasy said:


> i tested my gpu to the max here xD


I think mine was hitting 1957mhz on the GPU during my run. Pascal clocks amazingly.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 28, 2017)

Toothless said:


> I think mine was hitting 1957mhz on the GPU during my run. Pascal clocks amazingly.


 mine was at 2025

i used msi afterburner +69 out of my Zotac AMP! makes it 2025


----------



## Toothless (May 28, 2017)

T4C Fantasy said:


> mine was at 2025
> 
> i used msi afterburner +69 out of my Zotac AMP! makes it 2025


Mine won't hit 2000 unless I manually change the voltage and as is I don't really need to.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 28, 2017)

Toothless said:


> Mine won't hit 2000 unless I manually change the voltage and as is I don't really need to.


my cpu ran stable at 4.6Ghz 4.2 Cache in stormblood benchmark, crashed in heavensward, so i went back down to 4.4 and upped cache to 4.4

i have a bad 6700K


----------



## Toothless (May 28, 2017)

T4C Fantasy said:


> my cpu ran stable at 4.6Ghz 4.2 Cache in stormblood benchmark, crashed in heavensward, so i went back down to 4.4 and upped cache to 4.4


Mine is at 4.6 and the cache untouched, but I think my memory is at 2133mhz instead of it's 1866 base. Our only real difference between the two rigs is the GPU since our CPUs are within 5% of each other.


----------



## Toothless (May 28, 2017)

(sorry for double post, i know im a bad dragon)

Re-run at 117% power limit





1080p


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 28, 2017)

Toothless said:


> (sorry for double post, i know im a bad dragon)
> 
> Re-run at 117% power limit
> 
> ...


do you actually play the game?


----------



## Toothless (May 28, 2017)

T4C Fantasy said:


> do you actually play the game?


Haven't had the extra dough to pay for the subscription but a buddy is funding a month and I might be able to play again.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 28, 2017)

Im on exodus xD


----------



## Toothless (May 28, 2017)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Im on exodus xD








I have a character on there but it's been so long and I have a few games to play with a buddy of mine before I can dedicate into FF again, anywho we're getting off topic and should probably let the others get some e-peen in.


----------



## Doc41 (May 28, 2017)

i need a new GPU 




score's lower than the HW one, guess graphics is slowly getting better since they ditched support for PS3


----------



## Melvis (Aug 2, 2017)

Sempron Guy said:


> the benchmark is cpu intensive



Not really, I just ran the test with my i7 970 and it doesnt even max out 2 of the 12 threads, yes it will use the 12threads but only at about 10-20% and 2 cores at about 50-70%.

If you had a quad core then yes I can see this running all 4 cores at over 60% id say.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 3, 2017)

This. MMOs _are _cpu intensive but only in regards to clockrate. GPUs are not programmed among other limitations to do the location updating math required to display a players position within the world. the faster the cpu the better.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 5, 2017)

Not bad for x299s I5 offering. Some things to consider though

My 1080TI is not overclocked.

1920x1080 is not my native resolution

I am currently driving 3 displays at 2k


----------

